# Setting a specific velocity curve for ALL in Omnisphere



## Steve-22 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi,

I tried to google this before asking with no luck. When selecting a patch it has the option to navigate to velocity curve presets and pick one from the list. How do I make a chosen velocity preset default in the entirety of Omnisphere each time I load up the VST? Keyscape has this option, but I can't find it in Omni. It's very annoying to do this process every time I want to jam through patches...


----------

